# Fortsetzungen ohne Hauptdarsteller - Kann das funktionieren?



## AliciaKo (12. Oktober 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Fortsetzungen ohne Hauptdarsteller - Kann das funktionieren?* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Fortsetzungen ohne Hauptdarsteller - Kann das funktionieren?*


----------



## Javata (13. Oktober 2018)

Man erwartet bei Fortsetzungen halt auch irgendwo ein Aufgreifen der Handlung des ersten Films (oder was auch immer davor war) und verknüpft dies dann auch mit dem Hauptcharakter. Der ist ja nicht umsonst der Hauptcharakter sondern trägt meist extremst zur Story bei. (Den Indiana Jones Gag lassen wir jetzt mal außen vor )

Fehlt der/die dann, ist eine Fortsetzung fast zwangsläufig zum Scheitern verurteilt.
Spiegeln ja auch die Beispiele im Artikel wieder. Hinzu kommt natürlich, wie sympatisch der Charakter/Schauspieler ist.
Umgedreht sind eher blasse Schauspieler oft ersetzbar. Paul Walker in F&F (dem CoD der Filmindustrie) oder auch Frau Stewart setzen keine Highlights der Schauspielkunst.
(Ich weiß ich weiß, nichts schlechtes über die Toten...)


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. Oktober 2018)

Javata schrieb:


> Paul Walker in F&F (dem CoD der Filmindustrie) oder auch Frau Stewart setzen keine Highlights der Schauspielkunst.
> (Ich weiß ich weiß, nichts schlechtes über die Toten...)



Paul Walker war in der Tat kein sonderlich erinnerungswürdiger Schauspieler gewesen. Er hatte lediglich das Glück, in einer Franchise mit zu wirken, in die er als Actionheld auch rein passte.


----------



## Worrel (13. Oktober 2018)

Kein "*Schweigen der Lämmer*", bei dessen Nachfolger sich Jodie Foster für das Micky Maus Niveau ihres Charakters im Drehbuch nicht hergeben wollte?
Kein "*From Dusk Til Dawn*", wo Salma Hayek sich die Nachfolger 2+3 erspart hatte?
Kein "*Hulk*", bei dem Edward Norton andere Vorstellungen vom Nachfolgefilm hatte als das Filmstudio?
Kein *Batman*-Personalkarussell bei der 90er Reihe?

"*Fluch der Karibik 4*": Ich finde, das Fehlen von Bloom/Knightley gar nicht schlimm, bzw: es ist mir gar nicht als "Fehlen" aufgefallen, da ihre Geschichte im Vorgänger ja ein rundes Ende hatte.

Generell kann also eine Reihe auch ohne Qualitätsverlust ohne einen der Hauptdarsteller weitergeführt werden. Manchmal ist es sogar besser: Wenn in "*Alien 3*" noch weitere Personen neben Ripley überlebt hätten, wäre der Film deutlich anders und nach spontanem drüber Nachdenken wahrscheinlich auch schlechter geworden.

Kommt ja auch immer drauf an, wie ein Charakter in einer Fortsetzung dasteht: Beim "*Schweigen der Lämmer*" (bzw: "*Roter Drache*") ist der Gefängniswärter beispielsweise sichtbar fülliger geworden, obwohl es sich bei dem Film um ein Prequel handelt und das derselbe Schauspieler ist. In dem Fall wäre eine Umbesetzung uU. sogar besser gewesen.


Bei "*Roseanne*" wurde die eine Schwester ja ab und zu von einer anderen Schauspielerin gespielt. In einer Folge ist die Handlung "Wir fahren nach Las Vegas" oä und Roseanne sagt zu der Schauspielerin: "Hast du ein Glück, daß du heute dabei bist"


----------



## Matthias Dammes (13. Oktober 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Kein "*Hulk*", bei dem Edward Norton andere Vorstellungen vom Nachfolgefilm hatte als das Filmstudio?



So sehr ich Edward Norton als Schauspieler mag, Mark Ruffalo ist imo der bessere Bruce Banner.
Und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das Norton seine Entscheidung von damals bereut, sehend was aus dem MCU inzwischen geworden ist.


----------



## Banana-OG (13. Oktober 2018)

Nur eine Sache geht für mich völlig in Ordnung:
The Huntsman and the Icequeen" ohne die schlechteste Schauspielerin der Welt, Kristen Stuart!!!


----------



## HowdyM (13. Oktober 2018)

Ich denke, man kann Filmfortsetzungen nicht so bewerten wie Serien...man nehme doch nur mal GoT oder Greys Anatomy...wie viele Hauptdarsteller haben da schon ins Gras gebissen und wurden durch andere oder durch mehr Auftritte einzelner ersetzt, und das ziemlich gut. Oder man nehme mal die Batman-Verfilmungen....hier haben so viele Hauptdarsteller gewechselt, die Filmtechnik ist bedeutend besser geworden, das spielt alles hinein. Im Endeffekt kommt es meiner Meinung nach auf die Drehbücher und die dann aktierenden Darsteller an, ob man den Verlust einzelner verkraften kann oder nicht.


----------



## Turalyon (13. Oktober 2018)

Ob nun Film oder Serie, das fehlen eines oder mehrerer Hauptdarsteller kommt darauf an, ob die Handlung auf einen Charakter zugeschnitten ist (wie bei xXx), oder ob es ein Ensemblecast ist (wie Fast & Furious).

Bei einer Serie wie z.B. Castle hätte man Nathan Fillion nicht wirklich rausschneiden können, da er ja den titularen Charakter spielt.

Als gutes Beispiel wird es interessant werden, wie sich die Serie "Die Connors" entwicklet, die man ja nun macht um Roseanne ohne Roseanne weiterführen zu können.


----------



## Worrel (13. Oktober 2018)

Banana-OG schrieb:


> Nur eine Sache geht für mich völlig in Ordnung:
> The Huntsman and the Icequeen" ohne die schlechteste Schauspielerin der Welt, Kristen Stuart!!!



"schlechteste Schauspielerin der Welt"?  mit Verlaub, da muß doch noch einiges an Luft nach unten sein. Alleine schon für die ganzen Billig-Serien des "Reality" Formates.


----------



## Worrel (13. Oktober 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> So sehr ich Edward Norton als Schauspieler mag, Mark Ruffalo ist imo der bessere Bruce Banner.


Dann wäre das doch *gerade *ein Grund, den Film mit in die Liste aufzunehmen.



> Und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das Norton seine Entscheidung von damals bereut, sehend was aus dem MCU inzwischen geworden ist.


Finanziell vielleicht. 
Aber künstlerisch? 

Die MCU Filme sind doch allesamt Popcorn Kino - und Edward Norton ja eher dafür bekannt, ungewöhnlichere Rollen zu übernehmen, wie zB in _Fight Club_ oder _American History X_
Ich könnte mir auch sehr gut vorstellen, daß er es gar nicht leiden könnte, sich für so lange Zeit und so viele Filme in die selbe Rolle zu begeben, in der es gar nicht so leicht ist, noch neue, interessante Aspekte des Charakters herauszuarbeiten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Oktober 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> So sehr ich Edward Norton als Schauspieler mag, Mark Ruffalo ist imo der bessere Bruce Banner.
> Und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das Norton seine Entscheidung von damals bereut, sehend was aus dem MCU inzwischen geworden ist.


Ich hätte weiterhin lieber Eric Bana in der Rolle gesehen, aber gut, das war noch unter Universal...

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------

